# 1st Primo Cycle....



## MTgirl (Jun 5, 2012)

Well here goes my 1st primo cycle:

Running 75mgs per week split into 2 pins a week.  Planning on running for 14 weeks.

1st pin last night in upper part of my quad. Nice and smooth, no pip, can't even tell this morning that I injected anything. 

Training schedule is as follows:
Monday-off
Tues- bi's and tri's
Wed- legs (high reps)
Thurs- off
Fri- chest and shoulders
Sat- legs (lower reps, higher weight of squats, press, deads, etc)
Sun- back

Cardio consists of biking my girls in the bike trailer, plus we hike a ton and I'm just not sedentary during the day.  


Diet:
Fairly unorthodox body building diet, but let's face it, we are all experimenting a bit aren't we...lol!

Breakfast:
Juice
1cup lowfat cottage cheese

Snack:
Juice
13 organic animal crackers
2 tbsp all natural peanut butter

Lunch:
4oz chicken
Salad greens
3 tbsp mango peach salsa

Snack:
On workout days, pre-workout is 1/2 cup oats with 2 tbsp all natural pb.
Shake and piece of fruit post workout.

Non workout days, I'll still have a shake and then more juice a bit later on.

Dinner:
4oz of chicken
Salad greens
Pineapple habenero sauce

Pre-bed:
Shake


Ok, so the juice thing, I bought a juicer and am loving it!  No, not juicing for weight loss, or to do a juice fast ot any of that stuff, just for overall better health.  If any of you read my thread in the GH section, that will possibly explain the juicing thing more.

My juice consists of tons of different veggies. Celery, spinach, peppers, carrots, etc.  The only fruit juice I drink is about 4-6 oz in the morning after I make some for my kids.  I've been juicing all these veggies and found that I feel leaner, my skin looks amazing, and I have tons of energy!  So, this is a bit experimental as my meal plan consists of very few complex carbs. So far I'm loving it and I don't feel hungry.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 5, 2012)

Very nice lady! Look forward to your log! I'm in my 5th week @ 100mg..should be kicking in now.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 5, 2012)

very nice MT!  I feel you will love primo and the changes it will make to your body!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 5, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Well here goes my 1st primo cycle:
> 
> Running 75mgs per week split into 2 pins a week.  Planning on running for 14 weeks.
> 
> ...


 way to make me feel like even a bigger wuss.  I'm scared to do quad injections. Lol.  I got a nice plump ass so that's prob y. Haha 

Well good luck mt!!  Hope you get the results you look for


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol Herm!!!!  Ok, hubby pinned me (I could never pin my own quad).  We had 30g and 23g pins and I told him he wasn't coming near me with a 23g needle.  30g was really a bit too short for my glute, so it was delt or quad.  I chose quad.  Don't feel like a wuss


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 6, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Lol Herm!!!!  Ok, hubby pinned me (I could never pin my own quad).  We had 30g and 23g pins and I told him he wasn't coming near me with a 23g needle.  30g was really a bit too short for my glute, so it was delt or quad.  I chose quad.  Don't feel like a wuss



lol.... I use 25g 5/8 for glute, I don't pin anywhere else


----------



## Spear (Jun 6, 2012)

5/8 is short for glute! but then again, I do have a badonkadonk... so I usually go with 1.5"


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 6, 2012)

Spear said:


> 5/8 is short for glute! but then again, I do have a badonkadonk... so I usually go with 1.5"



lmao! Yeah, I'm pretty lean and last time I used 1.5...don't think it helped with pip pain!


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 7, 2012)

Jenner said:


> lmao! Yeah, I'm pretty lean and last time I used 1.5...don't think it helped with pip pain!



Yeah, my spidey senses tell me you're booty is waaaaayyyyy leaner than mine .  I have 5/8 pins, but that just won't do it for me in the glute.  Baby got back!!!!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 7, 2012)

hey MT, which brand primo are you running?


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 7, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> hey MT, which brand primo are you running?




PEA and I'm really happy with it so far!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 7, 2012)

I`ll be following this MT...


----------



## Mrs P (Jun 7, 2012)

Best of luck with the cycle Mt  
BTW, I also love juicing, the girls love it.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 7, 2012)

Excellent MT, I started back on my PEA primo in hopes of maaining muscle during my expected down time!  plz chime in around the 5th week when that primo starts to kick in.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 7, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> IMHO aas has bad effects on the body.  Yes we pretty much all know that!  But if running a cycle has no more side effects or possible have damaging effects other than normal. I don't understand what they are trying to say.  Just like ez said I think they think your not good enough or worthy.  Do you mt and don't let anyone tell you otherwise!!  The only time I tell people not to cycle is if there not ready or healthy enough.  Girls just tend to hate other girls.  Lol.



Yeah, I think everything has a risk.  Driving, drinking, eating fast food....but the best we can do is try to be as safe as possible.  I'll take my primo cycle over eating at mcdonalds any day..lol!  I'm doing this for me and to push myself to another level.  To challenge myself even more and improve myself even more.  Plus, it's an added bonus for mu husband to still be wildly attracted to me after being together nearly 8 years .  

And as far as girls judging on other forums, I just never responded. No sense in arguing about my motivations. Besides, they could be eating hostess cupcakes on their side of the screen for all I know.

I know I've come across as preachy about aas safety on another forum and honestly, it wasn't intended that way.  It's just when these girls in their really early 20's say they want to dabble in pinning test, but don't realize that drinking alcohol hardcore party style is not optimim for their health is when I'll step in and say that I don't think they are ready, ya know?  Anyway, I've even calmed down about that as I feel that most of my typing falls of deaf ears, so to speak.

Anyeay, thank you for your support herm!


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 7, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Best of luck with the cycle Mt
> BTW, I also love juicing, the girls love it.




Hehe I'm a juicing addict! No pun intended .


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 7, 2012)

Ya I kinda meant that for your other thread and put it here instead of the gripe thread lol.  Though it seems it kinda worked for both threads.  Haha


----------



## Mrs P (Jun 7, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Hehe I'm a juicing addict! No pun intended .



love me some wheat grass juice (This is the girls won't touch, lol) fruits & veggies do really give you tons of energy.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 7, 2012)

man herm, you are confusing me...LOL


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 11, 2012)

Week 2:
Not too much to report. 3rd pin this evening.  
For those of you that were keeping up with my lady issues, my last depo shot would bave been due on May 30th, so that nasty stuff is finally working itself out of my system.  Already feeling better about that!  
My latest testing showed no cancer cells in the cervix, just on the surface and since I'm hpv neg we're doing a watchful waiting deal with that.  Good news, but I will stay off gh for the time being.  

I made a commitment to myself to put 110% in this cycle.  Usually I will have a bourbon or two on the rocks once a week.  I'm not into the bar/club scene, but I admit that I really enjoy winding down at the end of the week and having a drink with my husband. It's our "date night" without actually going anywhere.  Since I made this commitment, however no liquor for me.  Last adult beverage was June 1st, 4 days before my 1st pin.  Plus, my husband is running orals this cycle, so we're both avoiding alcohol .    We had a wonderful "date night" anyway with water this past weekend.

Training is still on.  Supopsed to be my day off today, but had to miss Friday so it's a make-up day for me.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 11, 2012)

Sis that are some good news for real, God is on your side gal. Just keep it up with the hard good job on your training.


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 13, 2012)

Love it or hate it.....it's LEG day baby!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 13, 2012)

Kill it girl!!!!!


----------



## Mrs P (Jun 13, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Love it or hate it.....it's LEG day baby!



Kill them girl !!! 
I'm really happy to hear the good news, I was just going to pm u to ask u how the test went. ~u go girl~


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Week 3:
Upped primo dosage to 100mgs a week as of last pin on Thurs.  I feel great!  All around good feeling all the time, stable moods, really happy, etc.  Also feeling a tad stronger.

Diet is going very well.  My 12 year old snapped a pic of my husband and myself on Sat and when I looked at the pic, I was shocked!  My arms and shoulders look awesome!  We were all just hanging out too, so I hadn't been lifting or anything to make them "pop".  It was a really nice feeling when I saw myself in a picture!


Training has also been great.  Added in a hiit session 2-3 days a week post workout.

Side note....we have family coming in for visits over the next two months.  I will be diligent about keeping up with my log 2xs week, but I appologize if I'm not posting to other threads as often due to a hectic schedule.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome Sis, you are happy with your cycle and that make it even better. Enjoy the family and keep doing your hard work.


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 26, 2012)

Week 4:
Still loving everything!  Strength is really improving along with stamina.
No water retention, almost zero breakouts (the one I had can be more attributed to pms).  Just so happy with the positives I'm seeing and the lack of neg sides.

Only day my diet wasn't spot on was sat.  We are painting (rolling by hand) our entire house.  Sat it was terribly hot and I'd been painting all day, kept my water intake way up, but had two brownies I had baked for the girls.  Two large brownies, I might add, but I don't feel guilty and it's safe to say I expended those extra calories that day.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 26, 2012)

Those are good news, don`t worry too much for those rich and tasty brownies is not  bad once in a while to get some cheat snack specially when working hard like that this log got and Jenn`s  got me paying very close attention for the Primo results. Keep it up Sis


----------



## Whackor (Jul 4, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Yeah, my spidey senses tell me you're booty is waaaaayyyyy leaner than mine .  I have 5/8 pins, but that just won't do it for me in the glute.  Baby got back!!!!



Inspirational MT!!  Reading your log makes me wish I would've stuck with my original intentions of primo like I was going to.  But wanted to run var to determine water retention with this lab.  So far so good.  Next cycle will definitely be primo. 

It's all good you "got back".  I never met a guy that likes a flat little butt.


----------



## MTgirl (Jul 10, 2012)

Week 6:
Loving all the results! Training is still great!  

Sorry I haven't been updating as I would like, but this family in town thing has left me with little down time to relax and post.  Any "me" time I get, I use to grab a much needed quick nap or spend playing with just my immediate family.

Fortunately, no one is staying with us, but having my usual routine thrown off is draining for me.  My workouts are my reprieve and I've upped my cardio just as a stress reliever.

I don't handle having my daily routine and my kid's routines messed with well at all.  

Anyway, aside from that, I'm very much enjoying this cycle!


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm glad your enjoying it keep up the hard work.


----------



## MTgirl (Jul 23, 2012)

Double post-sorry!


----------



## MTgirl (Jul 23, 2012)

Week 8:
All is well .  
Switched up my lifting schedule a bit. 
Monday:  shoulders
Tues:  off
Wed: legs
Thurs: off
Fri: bi's & tri's
Sat: Legs
Sun: back & chest

I also do 4 days a week of a cardio/plyo routine.  I fit this in at home in the mornings during the week.  I pick 5 excercises (squat/kicks, mtn climbers, burpees, etc).  I do each of the 5 excercises for 1 min each, then take a 1 min break and begin the circuit again.  I repeat this 5 times,.so I'm done in 30 mins total.

My legs look better than they ever have in my life!  I'm having no water weight or any neg sides to report.

I have been more tired than normal the past few weeks, but that can easily be attributed to the go, go, go pace and extended family visiting that I'm not at all used too.  I am sleeping well amd sneaking in a nap when I get the chance.


----------



## Mrs P (Jul 23, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Week 8:
> All is well .
> Switched up my lifting schedule a bit.
> Monday:  shoulders
> ...



Awesome Mt, glad things are going well with the cycle... I love circuits too


----------



## Zeek (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent!! Can;t wait to see the end result of all this hard work




MTgirl said:


> Week 8:
> All is well .
> Switched up my lifting schedule a bit.
> Monday:  shoulders
> ...


----------



## gfunky (Jul 23, 2012)

How did I miss this.....  Joining late but along for the ride!  Looking great so far!


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad it's working for you!! Keep it up!!


----------



## MTgirl (Jul 25, 2012)

So yesterday was strange and I think I have a minor tummy bug.  Would be fine and then have waves of nausea and cold sweats hit me hard.  Very little appetite.  Kept my water intake up, but all I had to eat yesterday was my cottage cheese, a total of 1 cup of oats, tiny bit of peanut butter, some goldfish, and a few animal crackers. The thought of chicken or meat of any kind made me want to puke.
Still not feeling 100% and I have a killer headache.  I can likely attribute that to my severe lack of calories yesterday.  We'll see how the day goes, but no cardio ths morning and I may take legs off this afternoon.  Hate to miss a day, but no point if I'm fighting something.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 25, 2012)

Feel better sis!!  on the bright side primo is the best as preserving muscle in a caloric deficit so you may actually have ditched a little fat yesterday. Not that you had much to ditch


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 25, 2012)

Good job MT, you are doing great! If you need the time, take it as your body will thank you for it


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 29, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> PEA and I'm really happy with it so far!



I've been dying to try PEA's primo..wish I could get away with your doses, then maybe I could afford it lol!.. In for your results, Keep up the good work!


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow. Great log... and man oh man do I have a lot to learn about female bodybuilding .... Ms.V needs to be in on this.... 

excellent log, thank you so much and get well fast!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome log. Keep up the good work. And get some pics


----------



## MTgirl (Aug 6, 2012)

Week 10:
Haven't had time to form a complete thought, let alone log on.  
Took 3 days off the week before last to let my stomach "recover". It was much needed!

K, so all is well. Training and diet great except for the three above mentioned days.  On those days I ate bland food and my protein was low, but my system just couldn't handle too much.

Intersting "side" on this cycle is the disappearing cellulite.  I know that cellulite is hereditary and I don't have much (it's not uber gross, but still present).  I carry my fat on my booty and back of the thighs and while I'm going for fat loss with this cycle, I'm not eating a ton under maint cals.  I'm not contest prepping amd I wanted to cut so that I can maintain after my cycle was over.  So, all that being said, I've noticed a significant loss of cellulite, which I find interesting.  The backs of my legs are incredibly smooth which is something I thought was impossible.  I am pretty lean, but even I've seen girls on stage that couldn't kick the cellulite issue.  So, very positive development there and now I'm interested to research more about the effects that primo has in relation to cellulite (if any research is available).


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 6, 2012)

Glad you are over your bug! Very interesting about the cellulite!! I'd be interested with what you find out about the relation between the two. Keep kickin ass lady!  




MTgirl said:


> Week 10:
> Haven't had time to form a complete thought, let alone log on.
> Took 3 days off the week before last to let my stomach "recover". It was much needed!
> 
> ...


----------



## DF (Aug 6, 2012)

Very nice to hear MT.  I'll be doing a Primo cycle soon.


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 6, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Week 10:
> Haven't had time to form a complete thought, let alone log on.
> Took 3 days off the week before last to let my stomach "recover". It was much needed!
> 
> ...



Happy u got over your bug ! 
Interesting to know if Primo has any connection with cellulite, but of course u have been increasing your muscle tone and decreasing your total body fat so I bet that has more to do with it then Primo. getting rid of your cellulite..
anyways, glad your getting such great results !!


----------

